# the art of madrigals in details



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First of all you all know by now my love for this vocal artform, Gesualdo got me into madrigals, than i heard the strangeness of later modern madrigal whit mister Crumbs, i did not recognise the artform
after this i heard the incredible Jacopo da Bologna madrigal and Paolo de Firenze all do i love there
work to death i dont recognised madrigal art form.

*For me later madrigals were the real deal Lassus , Gesualdo per se.What your view on the 14th-15th century madrigals do you find any similarity?*But whit all of this saying i worship the great past madrigalists of all era.

Did madrigal existed anterior has 14th century? like in 12-13th century,im just curious i want to know 
feed my mind whit knowledge .

:tiphat:

.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What is a madrigal? Is it the same thing as a motet?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Madrigals are secular, motets are sacred (usually).

To the OP: I don't think the madrigal existed prior to the Trecento. But the same word is used to describe the different sorts of (more famous) madrigals from the Renaissance/Baroque.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's a nice one









You can buy it here, you just need to send him an email

http://www.erhardt-martin.de/cds.html



> The special feature of this CD is that all diminutions (adornments) and instrumental intabulations come from us, but stylistically but precisely in the tradition of the traditional diminution of Ganassi, Ortiz, Santa Maria, dalla Casa, Virgiliano, Rognoni, etc. rank.


Anyone interested in Ganassi style embellishments (and what's not to like?) would enjoy this recent release









I think generally Le Concert Brisé are well worth exploring.

One of the singers on the Quinta Voce CD is Marijke Daphne Meerwijk, who sings with the excellent group Ensemble Trigon, I love their recording, in the Rebecca Stewart modal style, of early renaissance medieval Christmas music here









and this chant CD is not without interest for people who like monophony


----------

